# Wine Red shrimp Â£1200 each???!!!



## daniel19831123 (20 Nov 2009)

For those who thinks that CRS and sulawesi shrimp is expensive, check this one out! Be warn though that if you are faint heart, you might not tolerate this well... 

http://shop.shrimpking.co.uk/epages/es1 ... Red_Shrimp

This shrimp business is getting more and more out of hand....


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

ha ha do u think they missed out decimal point??


----------



## daniel19831123 (21 Nov 2009)

Looks like it.... Seriously, that's what I called extracting urine.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Nov 2009)

Ha Ha Could you imagine if some doppy person payed that on that site lol. I would feel so bad.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (21 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure if this is a mistake. I think I saw these going for 300 quid on a Chinese site (google translated it from Chinese, anyway). If you factor in shipping, customs duties, etc., I believe it. That's still quite a lot of money, and there's no doubt there's a bit of a racket in the aquatic hobby, as there is in anything.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2009)

No mistakes.

Shrimp are big business and are getting bigger.  The Dec PFK had a superb article on the newest varieties - some are mind-blowing!  Worth Â£1,200+ though?  

To the customer, I guess they're worth what they are willing to pay.

SSS-Grade crystal red shrimp can command hundreds of pounds each.

An Arowana has been sold for Â£300,000 before now....


----------



## mr. luke (21 Nov 2009)

And i thought Â£12 was expensive.


----------



## zig (21 Nov 2009)

Bubble in the shrimp market   sell !!


----------



## mattyc (22 Nov 2009)

arent these just a cross breed of CRS and CBS?!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Nov 2009)

I reckon it is a marketing ploy...

If I tell you that I have shrimp for Â£3, Â£5, Â£10, Â£20 you will look at them and say. hmmm that Â£20 is a bit steep.
If I say I have shrimp for Â£3, Â£5, Â£10, Â£20, Â£50 and Â£100, then the Â£20 shrimp look quite reasonable.

Luke - I agree Â£12 is expensive


----------



## samc (22 Nov 2009)

i also agree and i wouldnt pay over Â£12. 

it also depends how you look at it. if you are very confident on looking after them and breeding them then its not all bad


----------



## FishBeast (22 Dec 2009)

I think if I liked the look of those shrimp I would still probably settle for crystal red shrimp. Like come on you could probably get an African Filter shrimp for less than that! 

http://www.google.com.au/search?sourcei ... ter+shrimp


----------



## aquaticmaniac (22 Dec 2009)

FishBeast said:
			
		

> I think if I liked the look of those shrimp I would still probably settle for crystal red shrimp. Like come on you could probably get an African Filter shrimp for less than that!
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/search?sourcei ... ter+shrimp



I think African Filter shrimp are far more interesting than a shrimp for its colour. (Although I'm sure a lot of work went into those wine reds.) I have a friend back in the States who got his first African Filter for $10 or so.


----------



## mr. luke (26 Dec 2009)

Not sure how it came up but giant african fans are anything from Â£8-Â£14 normaly, and are a lot easire to care for than crs as long as you can provide heaps of flow.


----------

